
The code you write makes you a programmer. - mrcharles
http://twitter.com/#!/mariofusco/status/47988950903693312
======
MatthewPhillips
Very OOP-centric opinion.

~~~
mrcharles
I don't think that at all. In fact, it's true in any code. If your code is
written in such a way that re-use becomes the norm, and that code is written
with the future in mind so that it can handle additional design requirements,
then certainly it counts. And that is not OOP-centric.

